# Fios Router Bridge "how To"



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone! Hopefully I am in the right area here. If not please point me in the right direction. I would like to bridge my FIOS MI424 WR Router and use my Linksys WRT54GS as my wireless internet access point. 

I have TV/Internet and phone all thorough the FIOS Router. I would like to do this without losing my TV Guide and Video on demand. I have researched many posts on the subject. They all contradict each other and none seem to work without breaking the VOD and Guide functions. My experience with this site has been very positive and the people here always seem to have the RIGHT answers and this is why I am here. Perhaps there is already a post here on the subject that I cant find. Any help will be appreciated. TP


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have the same situation, and I've abandoned the MI424WR for everything but the TV Guide.

I connected my secondary router's WAN port to one of the LAN ports of the Actiontec. I then configured my secondary router for a static IP address on the WAN port. I put that address in the DMZ of the Actiontec router. This allows my secondary router to have full access to Internet incoming requests and still allows the TV Guide to work for the FiOS service.

Here's a page with some different configurations, they just don't happen to match what I did here, but maybe one of them will strike your fancy more than my configuration. :smile:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/verizonfios/3.1_Actiontec


----------

